# Official 2021 Georgia Runoff



## Mikeoxenormous (Jan 5, 2021)

So the race between the 4 candidates were just under 4% with the Dems in the lead but the Rep, closing fast.  Then all of a sudden both Dems had over a 12% lead in less than 5 seconds.  Talk about bullshit.

Just like what the Dems did in the Nov election, dump as many as you can, then claim there was no fraud.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 5, 2021)

So, Ossoff has a 9% lead on Perdue with 46% reporting. Warnock leads Loeffler by 10%.


----------



## JLW (Jan 5, 2021)

If the Democrats lose it is because of Republican fraud. They are just too far ahead now.

Isn’t that what Trump has argued. He was ahead at this point in his election, lost and said it was because of fraud.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 5, 2021)

Tightening.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jan 5, 2021)

LOL! If the Dems get the Senate...some heads around here are going to flat out explode!


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 5, 2021)

50% reporting.


----------



## Astrostar (Jan 5, 2021)

andaronjim said:


> So the race between the 4 candidates were just under 4% with the Dems in the lead but the Rep, closing fast.  Then all of a sudden both Dems had over a 12% lead in less than 5 seconds.  Talk about bullshit.
> 
> Just like what the Dems did in the Nov election, dump as many as you can, then claim there was no fraud.


14 and 1/2 days until liberation!


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jan 5, 2021)

andaronjim said:


> So the race between the 4 candidates were just under 4% with the Dems in the lead but the Rep, closing fast.  Then all of a sudden both Dems had over a 12% lead in less than 5 seconds.  Talk about bullshit.
> 
> Just like what the Dems did in the Nov election, dump as many as you can, then claim there was no fraud.


Quite amusing to think that you are going to be praying that the mail-in vote saves you!


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 5, 2021)

Steve Kornacki is doing a great job on MSNBC of showing how each of the Democrats are out-pacing Biden's November numbers.


----------



## Seawytch (Jan 5, 2021)

andaronjim said:


> So the race between the 4 candidates were just under 4% with the Dems in the lead but the Rep, closing fast.  Then all of a sudden both Dems had over a 12% lead in less than 5 seconds.  Talk about bullshit.
> 
> Just like what the Dems did in the Nov election, dump as many as you can, then claim there was no fraud.


Jurisdictions reporting their results are not "dumps". Seriously, go WATCH the counting at an election office. Better yet, work in one during an election.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jan 5, 2021)

Trump dissed Georgia...fatal in the South.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jan 5, 2021)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > So the race between the 4 candidates were just under 4% with the Dems in the lead but the Rep, closing fast.  Then all of a sudden both Dems had over a 12% lead in less than 5 seconds.  Talk about bullshit.
> ...



The Hypocrisy on the right is always amusing.


----------



## Christ_on_a_croissant (Jan 5, 2021)

andaronjim said:


> So the race between the 4 candidates were just under 4% with the Dems in the lead but the Rep, closing fast.  Then all of a sudden both Dems had over a 12% lead in less than 5 seconds.  Talk about bullshit.
> 
> Just like what the Dems did in the Nov election, dump as many as you can, then claim there was no fraud.


This is the same logic that caused you to believe Trump couldn’t have possibly lost to Biden.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 5, 2021)

Cherokee is the most Republican county.

Romney: 77%
Trump 2016: 70%
Trump 2020: 63%

This is why he lost. People saw him for four years.

Now, Republicans are just hoping to hold on to at least that 63% - the trump line - for the two Senators. We'll see.


----------



## okfine (Jan 5, 2021)

andaronjim said:


> So the race between the 4 candidates were just under 4% with the Dems in the lead but the Rep, closing fast.  Then all of a sudden both Dems had over a 12% lead in less than 5 seconds.  Talk about bullshit.
> 
> Just like what the Dems did in the Nov election, dump as many as you can, then claim there was no fraud.


Geeze... Counting votes is something you could never get a grasp of. That's for sure.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 5, 2021)

Your periodic update.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 5, 2021)

okfine said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > So the race between the 4 candidates were just under 4% with the Dems in the lead but the Rep, closing fast.  Then all of a sudden both Dems had over a 12% lead in less than 5 seconds.  Talk about bullshit.
> ...


Says the guy who's party took WEEKS to count ballots in individual precincts lol

Too funny


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 5, 2021)

Keep in mind that small rural counties are able to count and submit their votes very quickly. Some of these counties are very sparsely populated, especially in North Georgia. A lot of mountains and forest. That's why there are such beautiful resorts and golf courses - they are perfect for the atmosphere.  I played a wedding here once. Scroll down the page:

Home | Brasstown Valley Resort & Spa - Young Harris, GA



So count on later numbers for all of the Atlanta counties, which will have 10s of thousands of votes.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jan 5, 2021)

andaronjim said:


> So the race between the 4 candidates were just under 4% with the Dems in the lead but the Rep, closing fast.  Then all of a sudden both Dems had over a 12% lead in less than 5 seconds.  Talk about bullshit.
> 
> Just like what the Dems did in the Nov election, dump as many as you can, then claim there was no fraud.


We are now at 59% and both elections are within 2%, and no counting for at least 5 minutes.  You can bet another ballot dump is coming, because without the last one, both Rep would be over 12% in the lead.


----------



## okfine (Jan 5, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


WTF? Another knee-jerk spewer.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 5, 2021)

56 percent of the vote in
Dems have a 2 percent lead

Scary part for Republicans is that the mail in  voting hasn’t been tabulated yet


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## conserveguy877 (Jan 5, 2021)

Swamp democrats trying their hardest to steal this again!


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 5, 2021)

There was not ballot dump.   Per Georgia law, mail-in and early voting ballots are not counted until the polls close.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 5, 2021)

looking at the Georgia election map the state is all red except got three blue spots.  They can be taken out in no time.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 5, 2021)

60 percent of the vote in and Dems have a 1-2 percent lead

But mail in ballots have not been counted 
Republicans better have a 4-5 percent lead before they count mail ins


----------



## JLW (Jan 5, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> 56 percent of the vote in
> Dems have a 2 percent lead
> 
> Scary part for Republicans is that the mail in  voting hasn’t been tabulated yet


Oh Noooooooooooooooo.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 5, 2021)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> LOL! If the Dems get the Senate...some heads around here are going to flat out explode!


Mine for sure. I am not ready for Socialism


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 5, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> 60 percent of the vote in and Dems have a 1-2 percent lead
> 
> But mail in ballots have not been counted
> Republicans better have a 4-5 percent lead before they count mail ins


LOL you just admitted that Democrats cheat. Well done.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 5, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> There was not ballot dump.   Per Georgia law, mail-in and early voting ballots are not counted until the polls close.



Then how did they claim the Communist had a solid lead for the last week?









						Democrats take early lead as early voting ends in Georgia runoffs
					

As President Trump continued to condemn the US Senate elections in Georgia as corrupt, Democrats took an early lead in the two runoffs as early voting ended on Jan. 1, according to an analysis of r…




					nypost.com


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 5, 2021)

Christ_on_a_croissant said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > So the race between the 4 candidates were just under 4% with the Dems in the lead but the Rep, closing fast.  Then all of a sudden both Dems had over a 12% lead in less than 5 seconds.  Talk about bullshit.
> ...


You want to talk about the same logic? Trump not showing his taxes proves guilt. That is the logic of the Democrats. Not scanning the ballots or not being allowed to audit machines prove guilt. The logic of the Democrats.


----------



## JLW (Jan 5, 2021)

I’ll be surprised if the Dems win.  Be that as it may, the mail in vote may once again hold the key. I expect the mail in vote to be a smaller percentage of the vote than in Nov.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 5, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > There was not ballot dump.   Per Georgia law, mail-in and early voting ballots are not counted until the polls close.
> ...



Polls.


----------



## Agit8r (Jan 5, 2021)

Here is what it looked like at 8:43 Eastern: Can't flip, of it would mean MASSIVE VOTER FRAUD


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 5, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Nope, read the linked article.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 5, 2021)

Biden won Georgia. Both Democrats are beating Biden's numbers so far.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 5, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > 60 percent of the vote in and Dems have a 1-2 percent lead
> ...


Of course we cheat

We have these things called “Dominion Voting Machines” We have Apps on our phones to flip votes.
We also have a media controlled by George Soros that specializes in “Fake News”
Do I need to bring up DEEP STATE?


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 5, 2021)

Paulding County went 63% for Trump in 2020 and is at 62% right now for Purdue. This is a county where Republicans usually win with high-70%, 80%.

Another example of why Trump lost.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 5, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> Biden won Georgia. Both Democrats are beating Biden's numbers so far.


Dems are getting good turnout


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jan 5, 2021)

Can you guys confirm that mail-in ballots are counted last?


----------



## Pogo (Jan 5, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > 60 percent of the vote in and Dems have a 1-2 percent lead
> ...



WHERE does it say that?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 5, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Glad you admit it. Pack the court!


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 5, 2021)

Agit8r said:


> Here is what it looked like at 8:43 Eastern: Can't flip, of it would mean MASSIVE VOTER FRAUD View attachment 437815


Scan the ballots whether it happens or not.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 5, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Can you guys confirm that mail-in ballots are counted last?


They aren’t. RW is an idiot.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 5, 2021)

The first flip!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 5, 2021)

Pogo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


LOL, most qualified candidate so you believe that only Democrats vote by mail?


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 5, 2021)

Perdue is a point ahead of Trump in Cherokee county.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 5, 2021)

Looks like Trump is going to have to make another phone call to Georgia election officials


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 5, 2021)

Trump lost because of truly massive fraud.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 5, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Looks like Trump is going to have to make another phone call to Georgia election officials


This time it'll be Mitch crying.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 5, 2021)

Agit8r said:


> Here is what it looked like at 8:43 Eastern: Can't flip, of it would mean MASSIVE VOTER FRAUD View attachment 437815




Moron.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 5, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



I proffered no opinion on who votes by mail.   I'm asking you where the quoted post indicates anything about "cheating".  And I expect an answer.

Funny you're all keen to jump into my posts to other people but when I post to you you wanna go all "humma humma"


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 5, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like Trump is going to have to make another phone call to Georgia election officials
> ...



Mitch blocking $2000 stimulus may cost him his job


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 5, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Dems are getting good turnout



Particularly among the vital "deceased Americans" demographic.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 5, 2021)

Pogo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


I gave You and answer. RW insinuated that mail in votes favor Democrats by a wide margin. Other than cheating why would that be? Please explain.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 5, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Nope. Stimulus should be $0. If you want money, work for it.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 5, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Looks like Trump is going to have to make another phone call to Georgia election officials


Then they call their lawyers because they could be facing charges.


----------



## Agit8r (Jan 5, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> > Here is what it looked like at 8:43 Eastern: Can't flip, of it would mean MASSIVE VOTER FRAUD View attachment 437815
> ...



One flipped? 

MASSIVE VOTE FRAUD! THEY"RE ALL IN ON IT!

SOME NONESENSE ABOUT SUITCASES! Yada, yada..


----------



## candycorn (Jan 5, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Can you guys confirm that mail-in ballots are counted last?


I cannot....but if they follow standard procedure...they will be.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 5, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



I know....I know


Because historically, more Democrats use mail in votes than Republicans


----------



## candycorn (Jan 5, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Because people like you see no danger of standing shoulder to shoulder in line for hour on end with complete strangers--you guys think the pandemic is a hoax--remember?

Smart people (mostly democrats) know it is deadly and would rather vote by mail


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 5, 2021)

Another flip!


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 5, 2021)

I'm still not worried. Most of the uncounted votes are from the Atlanta area. Both Democrats continue to run 3-5 points better than Biden did, while it's a mixed result with the Republicans and trump.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 5, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I wrote down, "because voting for not my choice is 'cheating'".  Close enough?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jan 5, 2021)

Lots of votes still not counted in very blue counties.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 5, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



No you didn't give me "and answer".  You're flailing and looking for a lifeline.  Fun fact: when you start lying you misspell small words.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 5, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


They do? Link it.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 5, 2021)

candycorn said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Same people stand shoulder to shoulder with people when they go food shopping or to Home Depot. So only Democrats are chickens?


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 5, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


That is a Hell of a question. I don't think you'll get an answer.


rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


*



			Because historically, more Democrats use mail in votes than Republicans
		
Click to expand...

*
Historically someone who wins 18 bellwhether (out of 19) counties wins the election.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 5, 2021)

Pogo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Women's toilets have much less pee on the seat and surrounding areas than men's toilets, also.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 5, 2021)

Pogo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


For a most qualified candidate you certainly see to be struggling here.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 5, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Me use urinals. LOL. You’re such a snowflake


----------



## pknopp (Jan 5, 2021)

Drudge reporting that (D)'s are projected to win at least one seat. No link provided by Drudge.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 5, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



I don't know what ass you're pulling this "most qualified candidate" shit from but you seem to be still flailing.

So let's start over.

YOU insinuated that mail-in votes mean "cheating".  EXPLAIN yourself.  Or admit that you can't.


----------



## lg325 (Jan 5, 2021)

Both Republicans now have a lead   That is reported by NPR


----------



## Pogo (Jan 5, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



I was BOTH food shopping AND at Lowe's today and nowhere was anyone standing "shoulder-to-shoulder".


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 5, 2021)

Pogo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


No. I said that if RW claims the Republicans need a 5 point lead before mail in votes are counted then it must mean Dems are cheating. Because mail in votes should be equal. Are you sure you’re most qualified as you don’t understand simple English. LOL. Maybe buy a TV?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 5, 2021)

Pogo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


They don’t stand shoulder to shoulder when they vote either. Six feet apart. It was a figure of speech. Are you most qualified to shop at Lowe’s?


----------



## pknopp (Jan 5, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



 Democrats tended to vote by mail. Republicans day of election, (other than Trump of course).


----------



## Pogo (Jan 5, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



You're STILL stalling.

Just grow a pair and admit you fucked up.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 5, 2021)

pknopp said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Historically? Link that please. RW said the Republicans need a five point lead so why would mail in favor Democrats by such a wide margin?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 5, 2021)

Pogo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


I answered you. Very clearly. You’re most qualified to not understand I guess? Only way Dems get such a big advantage via mail ins is via cheating. Doesn’t compute otherwise unless you believe Dems are cowards or lazy. Do you understand now? Or are you not qualified enough?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jan 5, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Because mail in votes should be equal.



They’re not. 



			https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2020/10/08/more-democrats-than-republicans-plan-vote-by-mail-our-study-finds-that-could-affect-results/%3foutputType=amp


----------



## pknopp (Jan 5, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



This election has been entirely different than historically. Democrats voted more by mail than Republicans in the November election. That is what the statement is based upon. One can argue it will be different this time and it might but that's all the argument is based upon.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 5, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Because mail in votes should be equal.
> ...


Not 2020 but historically. RW said historically. Was this the case the past five years?


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## XponentialChaos (Jan 5, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Five years ago we weren’t dealing with covid.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 5, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> View attachment 437837


booooo 

Its closer than I thought it was going to be.


----------



## dblack (Jan 5, 2021)

Looks like it's gonna happen. And it never needed to. Trump did this. His idiot supporters did this. They've betrayed their party and their country.

R's are slightly ahead, but the big D dumps are on the horizon.









						Georgia Runoff Results: Loeffler vs. Warnock (Published 2021)
					

See full results and maps from the Georgia Senate runoff special election.



					www.nytimes.com


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 5, 2021)

pknopp said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


And suddenly they are winning tight races. Looks fishy. 40% believe it’s fishy. Minority but still a significant %. Mail in votes only favor the D candidates not R or 3rd party. Odd.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 5, 2021)

> Will you accept Joe Biden as president?” the CNN reporter asked.
> 
> 
> “No. He will never be my president,” the man replied.
> ...


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jan 5, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Why is it okay for people to shop in a grocery store, but not vote in person?  Oh yeah, it is hard to cheat when people actually show up to vote with a voter ID card......


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 5, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


So only Democrats fear COVID. And RW said historically. Tell him not me. Unless historically means since Nov. LOL

Btw...I am still positive for the COVID antibodies


----------



## candycorn (Jan 5, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Also you didn't have some clown insinuating you're a pussy if you take precautions (like voting by mail) to avoid a killer virus.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 5, 2021)

andaronjim said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Thank you!!!! Exactly what I am saying!


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 5, 2021)

DeKalb County has only around 35% reporting. It's an 80% Democrat county in Atlanta.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 5, 2021)

candycorn said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


99.9% don’t die from your “killer virus”

snowflake


----------



## candycorn (Jan 5, 2021)

andaronjim said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



It is okay if you order your groceries and have them delivered...right?  That is the choice many of us are making.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 5, 2021)

If it ends up being a tie what do they do for a tie breaker?


----------



## Peace (Jan 5, 2021)

If Republicans win it mean Gawd has blessed Georgia and if Democrats win Satan went down to Georgia...

I know, but in the end if the Democrats win ya damn well know the right will scream fraud and proclaim us at the Global Cabal Network stole another election... Which we did of course...


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 5, 2021)

Blame Trump for being a tremendous asshole
Blame McConnell for blocking $2000 stimulus


----------



## pknopp (Jan 5, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



 They've won tight races thousands of times, just as Republicans have.


----------



## dblack (Jan 5, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> If it ends up being a tie what do they do for a tie breaker?


Whine about election fraud.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jan 5, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



You know as well as I do that covid became a partisan issue. Don’t play stupid.

Since covid, mail-in votes skew more Democrat. That should be obvious and I just gave you evidence for it. I don’t think anyone is arguing what was happening 5 years ago.


----------



## pknopp (Jan 5, 2021)

andaronjim said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



 If it's good for the president, it's good for the people.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 5, 2021)

candycorn said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Some.  Not many. The killer virus with a 99.9% recovery rate. Spare me the fear mongering


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 5, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Can you guys confirm that mail-in ballots are counted last?



Not necessarily counted last.  But only counted after the polls close.

from:   When does Georgia count absentee ballots? (savannahnow.com) 
"But when does Georgia actually begin counting those absentee ballots?
Polls close in the state at 7 p.m. At that point, ballots can begin to be counted."


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jan 5, 2021)

andaronjim said:


> Why is it okay for people to shop in a grocery store, but not vote in person?  Oh yeah, it is hard to cheat when people actually show up to vote with a voter ID card......



It’s ok for people to vote in person. It’s just easier to vote by mail.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 5, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


LMaO tell that to RW. It’s partisan because of cowardly people like you. I have Helped save 27 lives so far with plasma you said didn’t make me immune


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 5, 2021)

We know how the fraud works.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 5, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> We know how the fraud works.


You should the Repubs have been trying for years..


----------



## JLW (Jan 5, 2021)

Based on the analyses I am hearing and reading it looks increasingly good for the Dems. Close, very close,  but the Dems may have  the numbers to pull this out.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jan 5, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Why?  It’s pretty clear what the point is. I just spelled it out for you. Quit playing stupid.

Mail-in votes are more likely to be blue. Pretty simple stuff. 


You’re dismissed now.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 5, 2021)

I know because the communists have been perfecting the methods for years in California.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jan 5, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> Based on the analyses I am hearing and reading it looks increasingly good for the Dems. Close, very close,  but the Dems may have  the numbers to pull this out.



Yea. I think this is going to be tight but so far I’m at least pleased with the turnout.

I had this pegged as a Republican win and now I’m feeling a little more optimistic.


----------



## okfine (Jan 5, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> If it ends up being a tie what do they do for a tie breaker?


Have Trump and Biden race run down a ramp.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 5, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Why? You have yet to answer that.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 5, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > We know how the fraud works.
> ...


Yeah trying to figure out how the Demoncrats have been doing it, but I think they've finally caught on to the cratzi's games. MAGA


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 5, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Based on the analyses I am hearing and reading it looks increasingly good for the Dems. Close, very close,  but the Dems may have  the numbers to pull this out.
> ...


Yay!!! One party rule!


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jan 5, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Yay!!! One party rule!



It’s possible.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 5, 2021)

candycorn said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Then many of you are really stupid. And ruining our children's lives. 99.7% survive.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 5, 2021)

Of course, everything is Trump's fault. Including Democrats rewriting all of the election laws and cheating their asses off. Democrats believe the China virus attack on us is Trump's fault. That's how the world looks from inside the Libtardian Bubble.


----------



## pknopp (Jan 5, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...



 We had it in 2008 and 2016 and really, very little happened. Basically both parties accomplished one thing. Even if the (D)'s win both races they will lose the House in 2022.


----------



## conserveguy877 (Jan 5, 2021)

I like it how these unhinged Trump Haters already expect these illegal "big D Dumps" to happen.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 5, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> Of course, everything is Trump's fault. Including Democrats rewriting all of the election laws and cheating their asses off. Democrats believe the China virus attack on us is Trump's fault. That's how the world looks from inside the Libtardian Bubble.


One problem they have is that we just aren't that stupid to believe their bullcrap anymore, and so it sucks to be them.


----------



## dblack (Jan 5, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> Of course, everything is Trump's fault.



More his followers' fault, actually. They're just so fucking stupid.


----------



## OldLady (Jan 5, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> If it ends up being a tie what do they do for a tie breaker?


Is there such a thing as a second run off?  
When I heard the SoS earlier, he said the military votes are allowed in until Friday, If it's that close, they might need to wait for them.  It could be that close.  (Iirc, there are 6,000-odd possible military votes, although he said they never receive 100% back.)


----------



## dblack (Jan 5, 2021)

conserveguy877 said:


> I like it how these unhinged Trump Haters already expect these illegal "big D Dumps" to happen.



It's hard to deny. The big Democrats voting centers are still counting, and the R's are currently only barely ahead. It's not looking good.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 5, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



As long as you're not in the .3% I guess that's okay.  Feel free to take your chances.  Others won't and shouldn't be forced to adopt your crazy stance


----------



## dblack (Jan 5, 2021)

OldLady said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > If it ends up being a tie what do they do for a tie breaker?
> ...




Nope. With only two candidates, one of them will have a majority.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 5, 2021)

andaronjim said:


> Why is it okay for people to shop in a grocery store, but not vote in person?  Oh yeah, it is hard to cheat when people actually show up to vote with a voter ID card......


Apparently it's even harder to prove there has been any cheating going on...


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## Polishprince (Jan 5, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Blame Trump for being a tremendous asshole
> Blame McConnell for blocking $2000 stimulus




Why wouldn't you be crediting people for deciding to genuflect to socialist masters, which you think is a good idea?  Instead of looking to "blame"?


----------



## pknopp (Jan 5, 2021)

It's interesting that 15,000 that voted for Perdue didn't vote for Loeffler.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 5, 2021)

pknopp said:


> It's interesting that 15,000 that voted for Perdue didn't vote for Loeffler.


Same with the Democrats.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 5, 2021)

Clearly, Ossoff and Loeffler are not as popular.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 5, 2021)

Now i think you'll start to see it tighten up.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 5, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> View attachment 437841


Ignorant foreigner here. So, you can vote in both elections?? Or are the seats divided by counties or something?


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 5, 2021)

Perdue is 97k ahead but Dekalb still has 200k votes to report yet.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 5, 2021)

Dr Grump said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 437841
> ...


You can vote in both elections, as both seats happened to be open this year, one was scheduled (Perdue), the other was a special election (Loeffler) to fill the seat of Johnny Isakson who retired abruptly due to illness. and age.


----------



## pknopp (Jan 5, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> Clearly, Ossoff and Loeffler are not as popular.



 I'm wondering if people see Ossoff as too young?


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 5, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


As I said, if the repubs win, Trump will say "see I told you I didn't lose Georgia"
If the Dems sneak over the line, it'll be "fraud!!'...


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 5, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> We know how the fraud works.











						Stacey Abrams Brags About Lack of Signature Verification in Georgia
					

Stacey Abrams, the failed Georgia gubernatorial candidate (who still hasn’t conceded her 2018 defeat to Brian Kemp) expects Democrats Jon Ossoff and Rev. Raphael Warnock to win both Georgia Sena...




					pjmedia.com


----------



## Billiejeens (Jan 5, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> If it ends up being a tie what do they do for a tie breaker?



Vice president Pence votes


----------



## Winco (Jan 5, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Lots of votes still not counted in very blue counties.



And RWI’s will scream fraud once again. 
When those190,000 votes come in 75% (D)
Because clearly these idiots refuse to use math and listen to the numbers.

Screaming Fraud is so much simpler.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jan 5, 2021)

Winco said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of votes still not counted in very blue counties.
> ...



Definitely.

They're just waiting until the results before they decide to claim fraud.

Whiny children they are.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 5, 2021)

dblack said:


> Looks like it's gonna happen. And it never needed to. Trump did this. His idiot supporters did this. They've betrayed their party and their country.




Yep.  Those terrible Trump supporters.  Bad bad bad.  Never mind the totally corrupt

federal government they were fighting
state governments they were fighting
legal system they were fighting
progressive media they were fighting
democratic party they were fighting
broken election system they were fighting.
They should have bent over, stuck ass in air, dropped trou and said RAM IT TO ME BABY like you.

Here are some good safe candidates still available for you:

Bob Dole
Mitt Romney
Jeb Bush
Paul Ryan
Marco Rubio
They'll save the party for you.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 5, 2021)

Not much action. Stuck at 87% reporting.


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 5, 2021)

Just like November 3rd, I'm going to bed with both Republicans in the lead.

I'm betting tomorrow morning things will mysteriously flip


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 5, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> I know because the communists have been perfecting the methods for years in California.



Is this your lie for January 5th?


----------



## Quasar44 (Jan 5, 2021)

dblack said:


> Looks like it's gonna happen. And it never needed to. Trump did this. His idiot supporters did this. They've betrayed their party and their country.
> 
> R's are slightly ahead, but the big D dumps are on the horizon.
> 
> ...


T lost the biggest sham election in history to China Joe Sanders


----------



## OldLady (Jan 5, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> Not much action. Stuck at 87% reporting.


I really appreciate this, Synthaholic!  Thank you!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 5, 2021)

pknopp said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


So long as we don’t go crazy with policy like reparations and the Green New Deal it’s fine.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 5, 2021)

Alert! Fulton County BLOCKING credentialed monitors
					

It’s impossible for Republicans to win under these circumstances. What could the reason possibly to block credentialed monitors ordered by the court??? Outside of fraud, I mean! 🚨URGENT🚨 Fulton County, GA. has BLOCKED our credentialed monitors from overseeing absentee ballots and verifying...




					www.independentsentinel.com
				



Again? Did not steal enough votes?


----------



## pknopp (Jan 5, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Alert! Fulton County BLOCKING credentialed monitors
> 
> 
> It’s impossible for Republicans to win under these circumstances. What could the reason possibly to block credentialed monitors ordered by the court??? Outside of fraud, I mean! 🚨URGENT🚨 Fulton County, GA. has BLOCKED our credentialed monitors from overseeing absentee ballots and verifying...
> ...



 There we go. The Republicans must have crunched their numbers and are predicting a loss.


----------



## dblack (Jan 5, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> Just like November 3rd, I'm going to bed with both Republicans in the lead.
> 
> I'm betting tomorrow morning things will mysteriously flip



Nothing mysterious about. Dems do better in urban areas. Urban areas have more votes to count, so they take longer. Only idiot Trumpsters are confused by this.


----------



## Quasar44 (Jan 5, 2021)

I don’t care who wins 
It’s the exact same party running against the other party 
It’s the 2021 Stalin Dems vs the 2021 Trotsky GOP


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 5, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Alert! Fulton County BLOCKING credentialed monitors
> ...


The Republicans are not counting the votes. They are not seeing the votes.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 5, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> Just like November 3rd, I'm going to bed with both Republicans in the lead.
> 
> I'm betting tomorrow morning things will mysteriously flip


Yes. Math is a mystery.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 5, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Alert! Fulton County BLOCKING credentialed monitors
> 
> 
> It’s impossible for Republicans to win under these circumstances. What could the reason possibly to block credentialed monitors ordered by the court??? Outside of fraud, I mean! 🚨URGENT🚨 Fulton County, GA. has BLOCKED our credentialed monitors from overseeing absentee ballots and verifying...
> ...


We have to wait until the end to see how many more we need, silly.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 5, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


They ran out of toes and fingers.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 5, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Winco said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


It is simple to have the ballots scanned (for free) if there is a problem. It will solve any problem. That is why ballots are being held from the Nov 3rd election.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 5, 2021)

I have a feeling this is going to be like a major Windows update, getting to 98% install then staying there for the next hour and a half.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 5, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


Well, you have not run out of thugs to keep people away from the ballots.


----------



## qmuddy2 (Jan 5, 2021)

would dekab cty be enough for dem win ?


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 5, 2021)

Another flip! Getting close.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 5, 2021)

candycorn said:


> I cannot....but if they follow standard procedure...they will be.



Most likely early and mail in were counted first as they waited for precincts to turn in ballots.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 5, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> Another flip! Getting close.
> 
> View attachment 437881



One Republican and America survives for another 4 years.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jan 5, 2021)

Wow this is getting close.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 5, 2021)

19k lead for Perdue
20k lead for Warnock


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jan 5, 2021)

DeKalb county had a lot of votes left.  A ton of them just came in.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 5, 2021)

Savannah may have one more bunch to report.


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 5, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> DeKalb county had a lot of votes left.  A ton of them just came in.


Sounds familiar


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 5, 2021)

Perdue now ahead by only 15k


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jan 5, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > DeKalb county had a lot of votes left.  A ton of them just came in.
> ...



You haven't lost yet.  Don't start whining and claiming fraud yet.


----------



## OldLady (Jan 5, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> 19k lead for Perdue
> 20k lead for Warnock


But Osoff is catching up fast


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 5, 2021)

Perdue now ahead by only 9k

This was because of Savannah (Chatham County)


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 5, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...




We won't "lose" until 3 AM and no one is looking.

EXCEPT a bunch of folk for Texas came in and actually ARE watching.

If democrats cheat, I sure hope some of them get shot tonight.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 5, 2021)

Republicans still have more votes coming in from Coffee county, which is around Tifton I think.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## OldLady (Jan 5, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


It's gonna be over way before that, isn't it?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jan 5, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> We won't "lose" until 3 AM and no one is looking.
> 
> EXCEPT a bunch of folk for Texas came in and actually ARE watching.
> 
> If democrats cheat, I sure hope some of them get shot tonight.



Yes, yes.  Every time you lose, it's a because of a coordinated conspiracy.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 5, 2021)

OldLady said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



Not a chance.

democrats need the wee hours to bring in magic votes.

Every fucking time.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 5, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > We won't "lose" until 3 AM and no one is looking.
> ...




Well, you DO cheat at elections - that's just a fact.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jan 5, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Well, you DO cheat at elections - that's just a fact.



Nah.  You're just a little whiny bitch who doesn't know how to lose.


----------



## Winco (Jan 5, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > DeKalb county had a lot of votes left.  A ton of them just came in.
> ...





Uncensored2008 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


I understand that you two have a difficult time with math. 
No fraud, just simple math.
Lol.


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 5, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> EXCEPT a bunch of folk for Texas came in and actually ARE watching


Are they being forced to watch FROM TEXAS?


----------



## Quasar44 (Jan 5, 2021)

Street trash Warnock is going to win


----------



## Quasar44 (Jan 5, 2021)

Warnock on verge of victory 
Another Corey Booker thug in power 
Being a Senator is less worthy than being a meth dealer


----------



## Quasar44 (Jan 5, 2021)

GOP did zero to stop chain migration and open borders and illegal election changes. 
 It’s a blessing for T , if the vermin Dems take the Senate


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jan 5, 2021)

Wow.


----------



## citygator (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## Death Angel (Jan 5, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> View attachment 437885
> 
> Wow.


Nobodys surprised. We all know how this is going to end


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jan 5, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 437885
> ...


----------



## Agit8r (Jan 5, 2021)

Ossoff / Perdue race looks like it's gonna be a recount


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 5, 2021)

Perdue is ahead by 436 votes!


----------



## Peach45 (Jan 5, 2021)

So happy I could cry. We’re gonna win Georgia again. 

Yes Joe isn’t at his peak. Hes gonna need to lean on Kamala a lot. And now shes gonna be the Senate tie breaker.

Essentially shes the Co-President AND the 50/50 flip vote in Senate. She will be the most powerful person (basically) in the Executive Branch AND the Legislative Branch.

Women’s rights matter. The MeToo movement has changed the game. And now VP Harris has made a woman the most powerful American citizen in modern history.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 5, 2021)

Quasar44 said:


> Warnock on verge of victory
> Another Corey Booker thug in power
> Being a Senator is less worthy than being a meth dealer


You know, you can just type ****** if you want. We'll know what you mean.


----------



## Quasar44 (Jan 5, 2021)

Tens of millions of by chain migration of filthy peasants and this is what you get 
 The GOP lemmings are so myopic and corrupt 
They had the power to stop these filthy immigrants and did zero


----------



## Peach45 (Jan 5, 2021)

Imagine a woman proposing planned legislation from the Oval Office...then being the deciding vote in the Senate to pass it!!!


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 5, 2021)

Hee-hee!!!!


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 5, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


You are the only one dumb enough not to know how this would end.

The only surprise would be if the Democrats screwed it up


----------



## Quasar44 (Jan 5, 2021)

Agit8r said:


> Ossoff / Perdue race looks like it's gonna be a recount


 Street thug WarMuck is going to win


----------



## night_son (Jan 5, 2021)

Peach45 said:


> So happy I could cry. We’re gonna win Georgia again.
> 
> Yes Joe isn’t at his peak. Hes gonna need to lean on Kamala a lot. And now shes gonna be the Senate tie breaker.
> 
> ...



You really ought to have held off on this post until *after* your heroine has moved into 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue. Until then she has zero power over anyone or anything.


----------



## Fiero425 (Jan 5, 2021)

Warnock is already ahead of Loeffler with heavy Dem votes to come! They very well might sweep this thing! OMG! Fox News is yappin' with Sen. Blackburn about her objection to the Electoral College vote tomorrow!


----------



## Quasar44 (Jan 5, 2021)

The other race will be decided by a truck at 4 am with a few thousand minted ballots


----------



## Peach45 (Jan 5, 2021)

night_son said:


> Peach45 said:
> 
> 
> > So happy I could cry. We’re gonna win Georgia again.
> ...



Oh yeah let me guess Trump has a plan hahaha? Jan20 she becomes Co-President AND most powerful Senate vote


----------



## Quasar44 (Jan 5, 2021)

I have been dying to use “ myopic “ all day


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jan 5, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



You're a child.  Every time you lose you automatically think it's fraud.  LoL


----------



## night_son (Jan 5, 2021)

Peach45 said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> > Peach45 said:
> ...



I am simply pointing out that you have jumped the gun—much like a child on Christmas morning. Why not go back to bed, back to sleep for just a bit longer? I am certain that when you wake up, after daybreak, your gifts from Santa will still be there . . . under the tree. You can open them then.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jan 5, 2021)

Still 7% to report in DeKalb.

That's not good news for Republicans.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 5, 2021)

Of course the OP is happy, she needs all the government handouts she can get!


----------



## Peach45 (Jan 5, 2021)

night_son said:


> Peach45 said:
> 
> 
> > night_son said:
> ...



Ok fair enough if nothing else Im an open minded fair man. So what exactly makes you think Biden/Harris isnt 100% happening Jan 20th? 

Every judge and court has said get lost. Every election official in swing states have said no fraud. 

So????? Whats the grand plan?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 5, 2021)

Guess enough idiots wanted $2000.00 instead of $600.00.


----------



## citygator (Jan 5, 2021)

Fiero425 said:


> Warnock is already ahead of Loeffler with heavy Dem votes to come! They very well might sweep this thing! OMG! Fox News is yappin' with Sen. Blackburn about her objection to the Electoral College vote tomorrow!


I flipped over to Fox to watch the shock and horror but they weren’t reporting on it. Just the objections to tomorrow. Lol.


----------



## Peach45 (Jan 5, 2021)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Of course the OP is happy, she needs all the government handouts she can get!



His, him, he. 

But other than student loan forgiveness no I dont need anything other than what you and I both deserve: basic human rights. Healthcare and a living wage are among those.


----------



## Peach45 (Jan 5, 2021)

Kueen Harris !!!


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jan 5, 2021)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Guess enough idiots wanted $2000.00 instead of $600.00.



Including Trump.


----------



## citygator (Jan 5, 2021)

Shifted more...


----------



## night_son (Jan 5, 2021)

Peach45 said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> > Peach45 said:
> ...




I don't think Biden/Harris isn't happening. However, I do know—beyond a shadow of a doubt—it hasn't happened yet. That's all I'm saying and that key point was my only objection to your original post. I'll show myself out now, thanks.


----------



## Winco (Jan 5, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 437885
> ...



Yes. With 2 duly elected (D) joining the Senate. Glorious.

Goodbye Moscow Mitch.


----------



## Peach45 (Jan 5, 2021)

Winco said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



YAASSSS


----------



## Quasar44 (Jan 5, 2021)

The 3:45 am truck is on its way !!


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 5, 2021)

Quasar44 said:


> The 3:45 am truck is on its way !!


Cry more.


----------



## Peach45 (Jan 5, 2021)

We did it!!!! BLUE AMERICA


----------



## Quasar44 (Jan 5, 2021)

Street thug Warsock is a US Senator 

I demand we break this “banana boat republic “ up or go to war


----------



## Quasar44 (Jan 5, 2021)

Peach45 said:


> We did it!!!! BLUE AMERICA


 Yes you evil gutter rats have turned the USA into a mix of the Taliban meets the USSR 
 Congrats and your grand children will have zero future


----------



## Quasar44 (Jan 5, 2021)

I say we abolish all cops in big cities
Abolish all laws 

Just go full azz hunger games


----------



## Quasar44 (Jan 5, 2021)

Mad Max Fury road USA 
Here we come


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 5, 2021)

Quasar44 said:


> Street thug Warsock is a US Senator
> 
> I demand we break this “banana boat republic “ up or go to war


I have a better idea - go fuck yourself.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 5, 2021)

Quasar44 said:


> Peach45 said:
> 
> 
> > We did it!!!! BLUE AMERICA
> ...


I don't like my grandchildren. I like yours even less.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jan 5, 2021)

Quasar44 said:


> Mad Max Fury road USA
> Here we come


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 5, 2021)

20k votes still not counted in DeKalb


----------



## Quasar44 (Jan 5, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> > Mad Max Fury road USA
> > Here we come


 The scary thing is that Warblock actually won 
Shows you how rapidly the end of America is coming


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 5, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Guess enough idiots wanted $2000.00 instead of $600.00.
> ...



Thanks to Trump who made a huge issue of the the $2000.00 vs $600.00, Dim canvassers went door to door telling idiots to vote for the Dims and they'll be getting a $2000.00 check.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jan 5, 2021)

Quasar44 said:


> The scary thing is that Warblock actually won
> Shows you how rapidly the end of America is coming



Rest assured that you probably would have won both the presidential election and the Senate if you hadn't gone with Trump.

Congratulations.  You brought this upon yourselves.


----------



## Quasar44 (Jan 5, 2021)

You will have tens of millions of more new Central Americans , Africans and Arabs all flooding in .

Time to divide this nation up


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## XponentialChaos (Jan 5, 2021)

DigitalDrifter said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



Yup.  You can thank Trump for this loss.


----------



## Quasar44 (Jan 5, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> > The scary thing is that Warblock actually won
> ...


 Trump had more votes than Obama and actually won the election when you subtract the massive fraud in the 6 states


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 5, 2021)

Winco said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



Hello Socialist Schumer!


----------



## Quasar44 (Jan 5, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


 You can thank the win to chain migration of millions of new “ gutter rats”


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jan 5, 2021)

Quasar44 said:


> massive fraud in the 6 states


----------



## Quasar44 (Jan 5, 2021)

Chain migration is the winner along with a press more dishonest than even the Nazis could have ever imagined and then you toss in big tech pirates and the brainless loser youths of America


----------



## Quasar44 (Jan 5, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> > massive fraud in the 6 states


It’s hard to lose when you get several million free votes !


----------



## Peach45 (Jan 5, 2021)

Why has Savannah stopped counting!!???? It’s obvious we have won. Why delay the celebration dang it!!!


----------



## OldLady (Jan 5, 2021)

Looks like Perdue won?


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 5, 2021)

No higher authority.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 5, 2021)

Majority Leader Schumer!


----------



## Winco (Jan 5, 2021)

Quasar44 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Quasar44 said:
> ...



There were Millions of new voters Sherlock. 
Who cares if trump 2016 got more votes than Obama, way back in 2008 and 2012. 

I feel I have to explain this to you over and over.  More voters means more votes.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 5, 2021)

Quasar44 said:


> Chain migration is the winner along with a press more dishonest than even the Nazis could have ever imagined and then you toss in big tech pirates and the brainless loser youths of America



And people have voted for it. Obviously this is not the country we once knew. THANK GOD I'M GETTING THE FUCK OUT OF HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 5, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


>



┌∩┐(◣_◢)┌∩┐


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## Care4all (Jan 5, 2021)

OldLady said:


> Looks like Perdue won?


No.

17000 votes left in DeKalb county to count, Osoff should net 10,000 votes at the percentage he has been winning by in that county, plus there are other democratic voting counties with votes left to count.

Ossoff will likely win by 10000 votes.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 6, 2021)

Care4all said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like Perdue won?
> ...


But you still have that extra 40,000 ballots in your trunk, just in case, right?


----------



## Fiero425 (Jan 6, 2021)

99% counted so far! Warnock has just about accepted the job with the lead he has! ;-)


----------



## Care4all (Jan 6, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



OF COURSE!!!!


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jan 6, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> Tightening.
> 
> View attachment 437800


Most if not all of the remaining counties are republican held.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 6, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Tightening.
> ...


You spelled Democrat wrong.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 6, 2021)

Peach45 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Of course the OP is happy, she needs all the government handouts she can get!
> ...



The government does not owe you a "living wage". Get off your ass and earn it yourself.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 6, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



You're correct!
The proper spelling is 'D-I-M-O-C-R-A-T'.


----------



## Care4all (Jan 6, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Tightening.
> ...


Most with votes to count are big democratic leaning counties...

Plus the military and American citizens living abroad's absentee votes are not counted till Friday after 5pm.


----------



## MarcATL (Jan 6, 2021)

As expected, Reverend Warnock has TOPPLED the dumb bigoted Jim Crow bimbo.

One down. One to go.

Ossoff is on track to CLIP the CORRUPT son-of-a-bitch Perdue off his high horse. Perhaps before we wake in the morning. 

God is good!


----------



## Quasar44 (Jan 6, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> > massive fraud in the 6 states


 Sorry you are too much of a peon to see the light


----------



## Quasar44 (Jan 6, 2021)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...


 No difference between the Bolsheviks and the Dims except the Demoncats can do it with a big nice smiley face and no blood


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jan 6, 2021)

Quasar44 said:


> Sorry you are too much of a peon to see the light



You had a bad day. Go take a nap and you’ll feel better in the morning.


----------



## Quasar44 (Jan 6, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry you are too much of a peon to see the light
> ...


 I have had a bad year and it’s only 5 days in 
. Regardless , the election was completely fixed and everyone knows it


----------



## Quasar44 (Jan 6, 2021)

2020 is looking like the “glory days “
Compared to 2021


----------



## Quasar44 (Jan 6, 2021)

The 3:45 am truck is coming right from NYC and it ain’t carrying kosher Pickles


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jan 6, 2021)

Quasar44 said:


> I have had a bad year and it’s only 5 days in


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 6, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > 60 percent of the vote in and Dems have a 1-2 percent lead
> ...


dumbass. he did not do that.


----------



## pknopp (Jan 6, 2021)

No clue who the lady is but some GOP talking head and she is blaming this squarely on Trump and Republican's. 

 A large part of it is. Democrats got the idea across they are for the little guy. They will thrown the poor some bones the GOP wouldn't but the rich will continue to do very well under the Democrats but people will now brag on how well the markets are doing again. 

 So on one hand I really like to see McConnell lose his job but I really hate to see Schumer take over. 

 I have to chuckle at the "protests" in D.C. and how the "right" will now also flip on "protests". They will come out in support of them, even when violent. 

 In the end I am also. When what I say will happen, happens, I will continue to support it all falling apart.

 The (D)'s will lose the House in 2022 because that is what Pelosi does but in the long run the GOP is in trouble because young people don't hate the way they do.


----------



## Issa (Jan 6, 2021)

Quasar44 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


You meant the sex doll Melania and her parents ? I agree.


----------



## Fiero425 (Jan 6, 2021)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...



Well that can go along with how I spell _"Re-puke-licans!"_


----------



## pknopp (Jan 6, 2021)

Synthaholic said:


>



 I just wanted to thank you for your coverage tonight. The wife and daughter decided they wanted to watch the "Live" Lion King tonight and I decided I wanted to watch with them as opposed to go off and watch the bedroom television. I still followed online.


----------



## Quasar44 (Jan 6, 2021)

Issa said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Sex dolls ?  The true vernacular of a degenerate leftist loser, like you


----------



## Quasar44 (Jan 6, 2021)

Thx for your brilliance Isis ..now go away


----------



## Quasar44 (Jan 6, 2021)

You van take your illegitimate swine , demented President and shove it


----------



## CowboyTed (Jan 6, 2021)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...



Over 350k Americans dead and you are resorting to juvenile name calling...

Have you figured out why GOP are getting their ass handed to them in the elections?


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat. (Jan 6, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> If the Democrats lose it is because of Republican fraud. They are just too far ahead now.
> 
> Isn’t that what Trump has argued. He was ahead at this point in his election, lost and said it was because of fraud.


Lol, if the democrats lose. . . Everyone knew they were gonna cheat and stuff the ballots. They did it right in front of our eyes.. our fbi,  doj, sit idly by as our corrupt leaders do what they want and rig elections right in front of us .... their solution to voter fraud , have a runoff vote ... guess who is gonna win .... No reason to ever vote again .


----------



## pknopp (Jan 6, 2021)

Whodatsaywhodat. said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > If the Democrats lose it is because of Republican fraud. They are just too far ahead now.
> ...



 I guess Trump's FBI and DOJ doesn't care for him much.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 6, 2021)

Hmmmm, if they are actually doing the election right (if that's what happening this time), it could actually be used as a measurement against the overwhelming fraud/irregularities that took place in the general. Otherwise watch the pacing, and the closeness, then take that and judge it or weigh it against the huge irregularities that took place in the general.

If a document/ballot dump happens again, then it should also stick out like a sore thumb.

My guess is that they are to scared or worried to try the bullcrap again, so this might actually be a good excersize to use in proving fraud in the general. If the general is proven again, and again to be fraudulent, then absolutely none of it matters, and Trump gets 4 more years. During that time the election issues must be solved, Covid must be solved, and China must be continued to be investigated, our manufacturing base continued to be restored, our medicine's made mostly in house/country again, and our flag respected again.


----------



## pknopp (Jan 6, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> Hmmmm, if they are actually doing the election right (if that's what happening this time), it could actually be used as a measurement against the overwhelming fraud/irregularities that took place in the general. Otherwise watch the pacing, and the closeness, then take that and judge it or weigh it against the huge irregularities that took place in the general.
> 
> If a document/ballot dump happens again, then it should also stick out like a sore thumb.
> 
> My guess is that they are to scared or worried to try the bullcrap again, so this might actually be a good excersize to use in proving fraud in the general. If the general is proven again, and again to be fraudulent, then absolutely none of it matters, and Trump gets 4 more years. During that time the election issues must be solved, Covid must be solved, and China must be continued to be investigated, our manufacturing base continued to be restored, our medicine's made mostly in house/country again, and our flag respected again.



 So if the (D)'s win by larger margins than Biden did, that proves the (D)'s cheated in the general election?


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 6, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Whodatsaywhodat. said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


They never did care for him much, and thats been a problem that all stern or strict no-nonsense bosses get from their employees when take over the position. America was through with the demoncrats in 2016, and the demoncrats new it, so in order to win it back at all cost, they hatched the plan to get Trump (who they figured by judging him on his playboy past), would be an easy target to deal with, otherwise in their attempt to conduct a scorched earth policy that in their minds would leave the republicans floundering by 2021. Did it work ?


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 6, 2021)

pknopp said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmm, if they are actually doing the election right (if that's what happening this time), it could actually be used as a measurement against the overwhelming fraud/irregularities that took place in the general. Otherwise watch the pacing, and the closeness, then take that and judge it or weigh it against the huge irregularities that took place in the general.
> ...


All depends on how the Ds win in this run off, could actually be the mopping up action after their huge blunder in the general by having to go big on the cheat for fear of losing in the general.


----------



## citygator (Jan 6, 2021)

This election was a reminder that the majority of Americans are actually decent human beings. The fact that Republicans lost BOTH senate seats in Deep South GA is an utter repudiation of the disgusting attempt to subvert democracy.


----------



## CowboyTed (Jan 6, 2021)

citygator said:


> This election was a reminder that the majority of Americans are actually decent human beings. The fact that Republicans lost BOTH senate seats in Deep South GA is an utter repudiation of the disgusting attempt to subvert democracy.



There are some Republicans (a majority but not all of them) who can't see 350k dead Americans but can only see voter fraud with no evidence.

While this will be  bright day for American values and honesty, it will be a stark reminder how delicate democracy can be. US election system doesn't reflect the will of the people smaller states have way too much sway over the population... With Fillibusters about 35 million people can stop 329 million people's wishes... Then they call people animals for protesting... Kind of saw this on Animal Farm...

Biden announced Judicial reform board... There is also one needed for elections... US needs to upgrade election process, multiple seat districts, preference voting, Senate that reflects the people, district drawing by independent experts (not one party),... And that is just a start... 

There is also a need to to review the constitution... Enshrine the certain issues in the constitution to be changed by a simple referendum of the people, issues include Abortion, Divorce, Death Penalty, Gun Rights, Right to Die, Equality, Rights of the Child,.... Let the people decide these issues... This is why you don't other countries spending time on them much, people decide that and politicians run the country... Social issues are for you to vote on with your moral compass...


----------



## Flash (Jan 6, 2021)

Black Atlanta is the cancer that killed Georgia, not the good citizens of Georgia. 

There is no way that the people of Georgia elected a stupid pajama boy queer and a worthless low IQ hate filled Negro.  No way they elected China Joe as President.  It did not happen.

More example of Democrat Dirty Tricks voter fraud in Black Atlanta. 

The Democrats learned how to steal elections last year and they are getting good at it.

America is over now.


----------



## konradv (Jan 6, 2021)

Flash said:


> Black Atlanta is the cancer that killed Georgia, not the good citizens of Georgia.  There is no way that the people of Georgia elected a stupid pajama boy queer and a worthless low IQ hate filled Negro.  No way they elected China Joe as President.  It did not happen.  More example of Democrat Dirty Tricks voter fraud in Black Atlanta. The Democrats learned how to steal elections last year and they are getting good at it.  America is over now.


You're just upset because this attempt to steal the election didn't work any better than the attempt to steal Joe's win.


----------



## CowboyTed (Jan 6, 2021)

Flash said:


> Black Atlanta is the cancer that killed Georgia, not the good citizens of Georgia.
> 
> There is no way that the people of Georgia elected a stupid pajama boy queer and a worthless low IQ hate filled Negro.  No way they elected China Joe as President.  It did not happen.
> 
> ...


* We have no clue how they lost the election with that attitude...

Winners talk like you, keep it up...*


----------



## pknopp (Jan 6, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Whodatsaywhodat. said:
> ...



 As we see, he was an easy target but he did this, not the Democrats.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 6, 2021)

citygator said:


> This election was a reminder that the majority of Americans are actually decent human beings. The fact that Republicans lost BOTH senate seats in Deep South GA is an utter repudiation of the disgusting attempt to subvert democracy.


You can actually use the word decent while trying to defend the Demorat baby killers from hell, and the alledged demonrat crime syndicate from hell ??? Ok.


----------



## citygator (Jan 6, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> > This election was a reminder that the majority of Americans are actually decent human beings. The fact that Republicans lost BOTH senate seats in Deep South GA is an utter repudiation of the disgusting attempt to subvert democracy.
> ...


Meh. Here we go.  Next you’ll be posting about the deficit. You have nowhere to stand. You killed 300,000 people last year. Congrats. It is what it is.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 6, 2021)

pknopp said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


No he was thought to be an easy target, but the Democrat's figured that one completely wrong, and so it placed them in desperation mode where they revealed just how vile they were in the for 4 long years it was for them.


----------



## Flash (Jan 6, 2021)

Democrat fraud and the stupidity of the Useful Idiots enabled the Socialists to put China's man in the White House and to give him the power to destroy this country.

Congratulations assholes!


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 6, 2021)

citygator said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > citygator said:
> ...


Still rolling with that idiotic lie eh ?? Better do what your boy Biden did, and thank Trump for "warp speed", but you won't do it because your partisan way's won't let you do it.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 6, 2021)

Do Republicans still think that all of the blob's lies, schoolyard taunts, boorish behavior, and constant chaos didn't affect them?


----------



## schmidlap (Jan 6, 2021)

Flash said:


> ... a stupid pajama boy queer and a worthless low IQ hate filled Negro.  No way they elected China Joe as President.  It did not happen.


Let your hate fester and wallow in denial. 

Elsewhere, America will recover from trumpery.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Jan 6, 2021)

Flash said:


> Black Atlanta is the cancer that killed Georgia, not the good citizens of Georgia.
> 
> There is no way that the people of Georgia elected a stupid pajama boy queer and a worthless low IQ hate filled Negro.  No way they elected China Joe as President.  It did not happen.
> 
> ...



And...Stacey Abrams completes the hat trick!!! But these two seats come with an assist....from the #1 cancer sitting in the White House. You want to know who cost Perdue and Loeffler their seats? Ladies and Gentlemen, I give you Donald Trump....So much winning!!! 

Nothing was stolen. Nothing was rigged. Abrams just ran a better ground game...and ate Republicans lunch. Get used to it. I have a feeling that her approach will be used as a template in other states like OH, TX, FL, NC, SC, and IA. The ones that were close on November 3rd.


----------



## schmidlap (Jan 6, 2021)

andaronjim said:


> So the race between the 4 candidates were just under 4% with the Dems in the lead but the Rep, closing fast.  Then all of a sudden both Dems had over a 12% lead in less than 5 seconds.  Talk about bullshit.


Surprisingly, the candidate who jumps out to a lead after the first few votes have been counted is _not_ immediately declared the winner, but they persist in doggedly counting!

It's _very_ tedious! Why do they have to count so _high?_

Those Republicans Raffensperger and Kemp must really like big numbers!


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 6, 2021)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Black Atlanta is the cancer that killed Georgia, not the good citizens of Georgia.
> ...


What's her approach ? Using the brainwashed sheeple to keep voting against their own beliefs, livelyhoods, standards, moral's, and nations soverignty ?

Oh wait, they no longer have all that, so of course they'll be voting for the hand outs, dependency, and the radicalism of the left these day's, it's all they've known since their parents abandoned them years ago.

I guess we reep what we've allowed to be sewn against us eh ??


----------



## schmidlap (Jan 6, 2021)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> And...Stacey Abrams completes the hat trick!!! But these two seats come with an assist....from the #1 cancer sitting in the White House. You want to know who cost Perdue and Loeffler their seats? Ladies and Gentlemen, I give you Donald Trump....So much winning!!!









*"Wow! That felt like a pudgy little paw reaching up
 from the grave and grabbing me wherever he wanted to!"*
*“Just when you think you're out, 
he reaches up and pulls you back down!”



*​


----------



## schmidlap (Jan 6, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> What's her approach ? Using the brainwashed sheeple to keep voting against their own beliefs, livelyhoods, standards, moral's, and nations soverignty ?
> 
> Oh wait, they no longer have all that, so of course they'll be voting for the hand outs, dependency, and the radicalism of the left these day's, it's all they've known since their parents abandoned them years ago.
> 
> I guess we reep what we've allowed to be sewn against us eh ??


The People speak. 

The sore losers kvetch.

So it goes.


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 6, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > ... a stupid pajama boy queer and a worthless low IQ hate filled Negro.  No way they elected China Joe as President.  It did not happen.
> ...


The country will suffer immensely in the next 12 months and you will cheer it on as a good thing


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 6, 2021)

Hmmmm, it might actually be time to seriously think about separating this nation. There is no way that true Christian's, Republican's and conservatives white and black, can actually accept the radicalness of the leftist leading them, and making policy, rules, and/or business for them to abide by or agree with. This is some serious stuff happening here, otherwise where the balance of power/government is tilted so far to the lef now, that it gives no balancing for million's of citizen's that depend on a balanced government to represent them. The left may have went to far, so we shall see how it's all recieved in America now.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 6, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, you DO cheat at elections - that's just a fact.
> ...




Nah, you cheat at elections, every fucking time.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 6, 2021)

Winco said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...




Massive fraud.

democrats think election fraud is their sacred right.


----------



## Astrostar (Jan 6, 2021)

andaronjim said:


> So the race between the 4 candidates were just under 4% with the Dems in the lead but the Rep, closing fast.  Then all of a sudden both Dems had over a 12% lead in less than 5 seconds.  Talk about bullshit.
> 
> Just like what the Dems did in the Nov election, dump as many as you can, then claim there was no fraud.


Nope.  You got it wrong.  The Repubtards are UNABLE to stop the steal.  The Democrats are so good at it and Trump's people can't do a damn thing about it!  Bigly!!!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 6, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > EXCEPT a bunch of folk for Texas came in and actually ARE watching
> ...




Probably.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 6, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


The cheating must be stopped or this nation is done. It may be to late already.

They'll blame Trump's arrogance for it, because he was truly a boss that gets things done, and now we will fall back into the abyss of leftist radicalism if the fraud can't be proven or won't be allowed to be proven. This has all been orchastrated by fecklace republicrat's who have betrayed this nation by standing against conservatives in favor of the left getting rid of Trump for them. They'll reep what they sew, but the people are gonna reep the whirlwind worst, because they have been abandoned to the wolves. 

It's ok though, because these things have got to come to pass in order for the word to be fulfilled.  God is in control, and it will be as he said it would be, so rejoice for the signs of the times are upon us. Amen, and not awoman.


----------



## pknopp (Jan 6, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> Hmmmm, it might actually be time to seriously think about separating this nation. There is no way that true Christian's, Republican's and conservatives white and black, can actually accept the radicalness of the leftist leading them, and making policy, rules, and/or business for them to abide by or agree with. This is some serious stuff happening here, otherwise where the balance of power/government is tilted so far to the lef now, that it gives no balancing for million's of citizen's that depend on a balanced government to represent them. The left may have went to far, so we shall see how it's all recieved in America now.



 All the Republicans have to do is stop being so mean spirited. Without the name calling by Trump and McConnell blocking stimulus for the lower classes the Republicans win.


----------



## Fiero425 (Jan 6, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Winco said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



Yeah, they're so good at it they allowed 4 years of Trump! That must have been the master plan just to show the malfeasance of the Repukelican Party when in charge!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 6, 2021)

Fox is projecting Warnock

*Warnock Beats Another Woman:*
Senate Candidate Raphael Warnock is projected to defeat Kelly Loeffler. When asked about Loeffler not conceding the race which is less than half a percent, Warnock remarked "Bitch betta shut da fuck up if she know what goof fo her."

CNN's Don Lemon projected that Warnock would beat the women candidate and asked him about it on his show "Who is Don Lemon?" to which Warnock said "Look, I nevas touched da bitch, like I done toad da cops,  sides, bitch be steppin out on me."

Asked what he would do if Loeffler refuses to concede, Warnock replied "I gotsa cah, she gots feet, I knows where she is."


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jan 6, 2021)

CowboyTed said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> > This election was a reminder that the majority of Americans are actually decent human beings. The fact that Republicans lost BOTH senate seats in Deep South GA is an utter repudiation of the disgusting attempt to subvert democracy.
> ...


No...we are not going to subject the Constitution to the changeable whims of the public. We require absolutes as a framework for our governance...IMO.
Mobocracy is not the way to go either..

Compromise is necessary...not ideological purity.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 6, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...




Read my sig.

If the Maoists get away with this, America is over.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 6, 2021)

pknopp said:


> All the Republicans have to do is stop being so mean spirited. Without the name calling by Trump and McConnell blocking stimulus for the lower classes the Republicans win.



So what your saying then is "Arbiet Macht Frei"


----------



## pknopp (Jan 6, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > All the Republicans have to do is stop being so mean spirited. Without the name calling by Trump and McConnell blocking stimulus for the lower classes the Republicans win.
> ...



 I'm saying what I said. I was clear.


----------



## dblack (Jan 6, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



They just did. Trump, and Trumpsters, ensured it.


----------



## dblack (Jan 6, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



What needs to stop is all the delusional whining going on in the Republican party. You hitched your wagon to con man, and now you're paying the price.


----------



## mamooth (Jan 6, 2021)

Back in reality, the Democrats still can't do anything groundbreakingly liberal, due to Sen. Joe Manchin of West Virginia. You know, the conservative Democrat who needs to keep on being conservative if he stands any chance for reelecton. Isn't he in a happy spot now. He'll really be able to bring home the bacon for West Virginia.

However, Biden's cabinet picks and judicial picks all sail through now. And the more moderate legislation all passes.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 6, 2021)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Guess enough idiots wanted $2000.00 instead of $600.00.


They won't get it now. These frauds will go quickly into tyrannical mode, and they will give the peasants what they want to given them, and no political pressure is gonna challenge that now. They will be like your local politician's who come out lying, smiling, and crying to get your vote, then quickly they will dissapere behind the curtain to pull the ropes for their friends and groupie's, and all to their shocked voters dispair.

Now if they can steal more of the working classes money somehow, then maybe they will throw some crumbs out there to their base through those means, but they don't want to get'em all upity and what-not or you know spoil them in any way. Can't have the commoners having anywhere close to the power the elite governing body has, ohhhh hell no not that. Just get use to being fleeced again America. Wait till the gas prices sky rocket again, and it takes you 60.00 dollars to fill your tank again. Rotflmbo.

Trump's policies straightened so much wrongful crap out, that it will be a great sadness watching it all go back to hell.

But remember America, you don't have to put up with the bullcrap, no matter what they try to make you believe. Keep your eyes and ears sharp on the situation, and take control before it gets out of hand again.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 6, 2021)

dblack said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Well it's up to your side to hold the radicalness of your party off, so good luck on the imploding of your party because you have hitched your wagon to a team of out of control stubborn mules. American's won't stand for it, and you can't make them stand for it.


----------



## Flash (Jan 6, 2021)

Now that the Useful Idiots have learned how to create fraudulent ballots there will never be another legitimate election in America. 

America that we grew up in doesn't exist anymore.  The Communists won.  They will now raid the American treasury to get free stuff until the money made under Capitalism run out.  Then we are all fucked.

Just like Democrat run California that use to be the Golden State.  Now is leads the nation in poverty, worst schools, most homelessness, highest rents, most debt, highest taxes and most regulation.  Democrat leadership is always  a recipe for disaster.

The onoly difference is that Americans were able to flee Commie California to a freer state.  There is no place in the world for Americans to flee the US.  This was the world's last hope and now it is kaput thanks to the Useful Idiots that think they are entitled to have somebody else pay their bills..


----------



## dblack (Jan 6, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



My side didn't win. It's up to all of us to fight off the progressive onslaught brought on by the Trump idiocy.


----------



## Flash (Jan 6, 2021)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Black Atlanta is the cancer that killed Georgia, not the good citizens of Georgia.
> ...



You are confused Moon Bat.

The filthy Democrat Dirty Tricks Department learned how to create fraudulent mail in ballots and then be the ones to count them.

We will never than another legitimate election in this country.

Snaggletooth Abrams is nothing more than another dumbass low IQ uneducated Negro that has learned how to scam stupid White Guilt pukes.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 6, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



Yes, you clearly said "Arbiet Macht Frei"


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 6, 2021)

I took screenshots of the results before I went to bed. I KNEW the Socialists would do what they did in Michigan and elsewhere


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 6, 2021)

Peach45 said:


> We did it!!!! BLUE AMERICA


You ever tried giving medicine to a stubborn kid ? You have to come up with all sorts of ways to get it done. All I can say is that you Democrat's aren't that clever or creative, so good luck pushing your bad medicine down the throat's of American's who now know what kind of poison not medicine you will be using.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 6, 2021)

mamooth said:


> Back in reality, the Democrats still can't do anything groundbreakingly liberal, due to Sen. Joe Manchin of West Virginia. You know, the conservative Democrat who needs to keep on being conservative if he stands any chance for reelecton. Isn't he in a happy spot now. He'll really be able to bring home the bacon for West Virginia.
> 
> However, Biden's cabinet picks and judicial picks all sail through now. And the more moderate legislation all passes.



The Maoists will end the Supreme Court. They plan to violate the Constitution and make the seat of federal government a state. And of course Puerto Rico, Guam, the Virgin Islands, to pack the Senate.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Jan 6, 2021)

Flash said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



Pisses you off that she ran the table on you? Good. Get used to it.
Stop with the conspiracy theories. You lost. Man up. Deal with it.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Jan 6, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> I took screenshots of the results before I went to bed. I KNEW the Socialists would do what they did in Michigan and elsewhere
> 
> View attachment 438033
> View attachment 438034



Been over this a hundred times. You gotta wait until the end. All your seeing is mirages.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 6, 2021)

Quasar44 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


The Dems only get away with it because they are fellow American's or are they ????


----------



## konradv (Jan 6, 2021)

Flash said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


Bull shit.  Ballots are counted by members of both parties.  Don't blame it anything but the fact that you backed the wrong horse.  No matter how loved he is by some, the fact is over 7M more DID NOT like him.  That's what happens in a democratic society, unlike the fascistic "you must think out way" policy of the Trumpistas.


----------



## mamooth (Jan 6, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> I took screenshots of the results before I went to bed. I KNEW the Socialists would do what they did in Michigan and elsewhere



Good job. Once more, you revealed that dastardly Democratic plot to finish counting all of the votes. Nothing gets by you.


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## konradv (Jan 6, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


As of 1/20, you won't be.  Trying to drag our nation down like this isn't going to fly, comrade.  Go back to Moscow.  Your mission failed.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Jan 6, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



Getting out the vote. Getting people registered. Messaging. And in the end, overcoming the abject voter suppression and gerrymandering that's gone on in that state for decades.

Voting against one's own best interest??? Are you kidding me? White voters in rust belt states have been doing that for DECADES supporting a party just because the candidate has an "R" next to their name. And still the jobs leave, the income shrinks, the businesses close. And they still vote Republican.


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## beagle9 (Jan 6, 2021)

dblack said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...


Bullcrap...  You can't fight off anything with your hands being tied behind your back. Get ready for some of the most radical crap you've ever seen now. Oh and go into the record on Trump's accomplishments, and you tell me where he screwed you over with them ? Go on, that's a challenge hope you take it. Show me the policy or action, then you show me what it done to you personally.


----------



## konradv (Jan 6, 2021)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > JackOfNoTrades said:
> ...


While making sure they get their food stamps, unemployment and welfare checks.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 6, 2021)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > JackOfNoTrades said:
> ...


Agree that repubs didn't do their job in the past, and yes things got bad even when they were in control, but Trump was changing all that, and that's why the repubs hated him upsetting the whole applecart that bad. He not only made Democrats look like idiot's, but he made republicrat's look like idiot's as well. It just showed that he wasn't trying to kiss ace to be liked, but he was trying to straighten out the nation that had gone off the deep end due to weak ace kissing politician's.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 6, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry you are too much of a peon to see the light
> ...


No he won’t.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Jan 6, 2021)

Astrostar said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > So the race between the 4 candidates were just under 4% with the Dems in the lead but the Rep, closing fast.  Then all of a sudden both Dems had over a 12% lead in less than 5 seconds.  Talk about bullshit.
> ...


$2000 dreg welfare checks all around!!!


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 6, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> Based on the analyses I am hearing and reading it looks increasingly good for the Dems. Close, very close,  but the Dems may have  the numbers to pull this out.


Looks like Republicans have blown their Senate majority

They had it in the bag but had to be stupid


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 6, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


You had no complaint four years ago when it was Republicans


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 6, 2021)

pknopp said:


> It's interesting that 15,000 that voted for Perdue didn't vote for Loeffler.


Loeffler is not well liked


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Jan 6, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Trump had two years of a Republican majority after he was elected. He got next to nothing done. So what was he changing? The answer? Nothing. He had no interest in the job. Going to the Memorial Wall at the CIA and talking about his inauguration crowd size should have been the first clue that it wasn't going to be good. The bottom line was that his corruption and incompetence eventually did him in when his presidency was tested for the first time. He was thinking it would be great economy, lots of golfing, rage tweeting against his perceived enemies, holding his pep rallies and cruising to re-election....all without having to really do the job he was elected to do.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 6, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


It wasn't one party for very long.


----------



## pknopp (Jan 6, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > It's interesting that 15,000 that voted for Perdue didn't vote for Loeffler.
> ...



 I noted that her employee's even campaigned against her.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 6, 2021)

They went to bed. True!


----------



## citygator (Jan 6, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> Still rolling with that idiotic lie eh ?? Better do what your boy Biden did, and thank Trump for "warp speed", but you won't do it because your partisan way's won't let you do it


Thank you Trump for warp speeding the Democrats back into power!!!!   There you go buddy. Appreciation expressed.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 6, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Two years
Dems turn


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 6, 2021)

citygator said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Still rolling with that idiotic lie eh ?? Better do what your boy Biden did, and thank Trump for "warp speed", but you won't do it because your partisan way's won't let you do it
> ...


Trumps behavior after losing ensured a Democratic victory


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Moonglow (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Flash (Jan 6, 2021)

I didn't claim fraud when the stupid Moon Bats elected that worthless Negro in 2008 and 2012.  Hell, I didn't even vote for the two RINOs running against the asshole.

There was some Democrat fraud in some areas but not enough to change the election.

The Democrat Dirty Tricks  Department didn't mobilize in 2016 because everybody knew Crooked Hillary was going to win.

However, in 2020 the pandemic caused by China Joe's buddies presented the Useful Idiots the opportunity to create massive voter fraud with the mail in voter fraud and damn if they didn't do it.  The same in Georgia last night.  The same crooked sonofabitches that created the false ballots did the counting and reporting.

The Democrats have stolen this election and that destroys our country and every American should stand up against it.

This is how Republics are turned into shitholes.  Shame!


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jan 6, 2021)

jbrownson0831 said:


> Astrostar said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


Like Trump wanted?


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Jan 6, 2021)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> > Astrostar said:
> ...


Sure once the foreign aid pork was cancelled by the socialists.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Jan 6, 2021)

jbrownson0831 said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > jbrownson0831 said:
> ...


Sleepy Joe used it as a campaign bribe for Georgia and what self respecting dreg Democrat would turn down more welfare?


----------



## Flash (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## jbrownson0831 (Jan 6, 2021)

Flash said:


>


Looks like Sleepy Joe's bribe worked.


----------



## debbiedowner (Jan 6, 2021)

Peach45 said:


> Why has Savannah stopped counting!!???? It’s obvious we have won. Why delay the celebration dang it!!!



I think Perdu brought in buckets of ballots he and his family had been filling out for the past two weeks so they quit for the night and started again this morning only to find Rudy sneaking in with a few more for perdu.


----------



## konradv (Jan 6, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> Still rolling with that idiotic lie eh ?? Better do what your boy Biden did, and thank Trump for "warp speed", but you won't do it because your partisan way's won't let you do it.


The only thing Trump had to do with "warp speed" was stealing the term from Star Trek.


----------



## Flash (Jan 6, 2021)

We are witnessing a dying Republic.

Dark days are ahead and the Useful Idiots are to blame.


----------



## konradv (Jan 6, 2021)

Flash said:


>


Hard to say what went on there without more than a short clip with no sound.  Why no sound?  Would that have ruined the narrative?  People want to know how the Trumpistas are undermining our democratic system.  Clips like this impress no one but the already indoctrinated.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jan 6, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Nah, you cheat at elections, every fucking time.



You have no evidence of that. You’re just a whiny little bitch and you’re upset that you lost. Again.  

Keep crying.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jan 6, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> If the Maoists get away with this, America is over.


----------



## Flash (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jan 6, 2021)

Flash said:


>


Free whine will be served!


----------



## Flash (Jan 6, 2021)

Negroes have a despicable racist habit of voting their race.  We saw that in 2008 and 2012 and we saw it in spades last night in the ghettos of Atlanta, not withstanding the fraudulent votes.

That low IQ hateful Commie idiot Negro should never represent a good State like Georgia.  He is even worse than that stupid Pajama Boy queer.

Democrats are the scum of this country.  Shame on the Useful idiots that vote Democrat and allow the Democrats to steal elections. Shame on the filthy ass Negroes that vote their race and their welfare check.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jan 6, 2021)

It's a great day to be an American.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jan 6, 2021)

Flash said:


> Negroes have a despicable racist habit of voting their race.  We saw that in 2008 and 2012 and we saw it in spades last night in the ghettos of Atlanta, not withstanding the fraudulent votes.
> 
> That low IQ hateful Commie idiot Negro should never represent a good State like Georgia.  He is even worse than that stupid Pajama Boy queer.
> 
> Democrats are the scum of this country.  Shame on the Useful idiots that vote Democrat and allow the Democrats to steal elections. Shame on the filthy ass Negroes that vote their race and their welfare check.


Shame on you...racist loser.


----------



## pknopp (Jan 6, 2021)

The race is being called for Ossoff.


----------



## otto105 (Jan 6, 2021)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> > Chain migration is the winner along with a press more dishonest than even the Nazis could have ever imagined and then you toss in big tech pirates and the brainless loser youths of America
> ...


See ya! Not.


----------



## otto105 (Jan 6, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> Hmmmm, it might actually be time to seriously think about separating this nation. There is no way that true Christian's, Republican's and conservatives white and black, can actually accept the radicalness of the leftist leading them, and making policy, rules, and/or business for them to abide by or agree with. This is some serious stuff happening here, otherwise where the balance of power/government is tilted so far to the lef now, that it gives no balancing for million's of citizen's that depend on a balanced government to represent them. The left may have went to far, so we shall see how it's all recieved in America now.


We saw what your side offered today in DC.

It's not pretty.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 6, 2021)

Georgia is all red except for three blue spots.   It should be easy to take those three spots out.   The fight against communism is just getting started.


----------



## otto105 (Jan 6, 2021)

Flash said:


> I didn't claim fraud when the stupid Moon Bats elected that worthless Negro in 2008 and 2012.  Hell, I didn't even vote for the two RINOs running against the asshole.
> 
> There was some Democrat fraud in some areas but not enough to change the election.
> 
> ...


You're probably not even fun to talk to stinking drunk.


----------



## otto105 (Jan 6, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Georgia is all red except for three blue spots.   It should be easy to take those three spots out.   The fight against communism is just getting started.


You appear not to be able to count.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 6, 2021)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Hello Socialist Schumer!


Free corned beef and pastrami for the masses!!!


----------



## candycorn (Jan 9, 2021)

andaronjim said:


> So the race between the 4 candidates were just under 4% with the Dems in the lead but the Rep, closing fast.  Then all of a sudden both Dems had over a 12% lead in less than 5 seconds.  Talk about bullshit.
> 
> Just like what the Dems did in the Nov election, dump as many as you can, then claim there was no fraud.


----------



## Robert Urbanek (Jan 10, 2021)

blue sherman march to sea
in belly of
red confederacy

more political poetry
Politics


----------

